# Pictures of the Cruze



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks great champaign silver?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yup silver! I was torn between red and this one but I wanted the black interior rather than the lighter colors. And I think the rims seem to match the paint better too. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice I just bought the same thing but with med titanium interior. No carpet dash..... don't mind either just this one was available. I am not sure what goes good on the out side have seen several people adding wheels and colors to trim pieces but I don't know what this color would go well with. I like it stock I guess


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks great. ccasion14:


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Congrats looks good


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks great, you must be close by. Heidebreicht Chevrolet is a few miles from my house!


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Overspray said:


> Looks great, you must be close by. Heidebreicht Chevrolet is a few miles from my house!


Overspray, I am about 5 min from there. That's where I took delivery from. We have bought vehicles from there since before I was born. I wouldn't go anyplace else! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nice car! I also have the Silver with Medium Titanium interior. I love it.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Looking good.....


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice! It looks very familiar lol! Now all you need is a TURBODIESEL badge on the trunk and we'll have virtual twins!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------

